
A thorn in the side for science publishers - ivoflipse
http://www.ethlife.ethz.ch/archive_articles/120217_bibliothek_neubauer/index_EN
======
stfu
At least a University with a backbone! Others for example in Canada let
publishers sift through the private emails of their faculty members so they
can spot copyright violations ( <http://www.cautbulletin.ca/>).

~~~
nkassis
Wow, thanks for sharing that, I'm work at a different university in Canada but
I'll have to check if this deal is coming here too. That's one ridiculous
thing to have signed for sure. I'd like to know if anyone has more back story
about this deal.

~~~
lignuist
<http://www.caut.ca/uploads/Backgrounder_UTUWO_Agreements.pdf>

